# RTL Nitro: Neuer TV-Sender



## beachkini (24 Feb. 2012)

​
*Satelliten-TV. RTL startet am 1. April ein frei empfangbares Angebot via Astra-Satellit mit Free-TV-Premieren, preisgekrönten Krimi- und Sitcom-Serien sowie Klassikern wie „Modern Family“ und „Nurse Jackie“.*

Gleich zum Beginn ihrer Aussendung stellt die RTL-Gruppe klar, dass das Ganze „Kein Aprilscherz!“ sei. Denn der Sender bringt ausgerechnet am 1. April (einem Sonntag) seinen jüngsten Ableger an den Start. Erstaunlich ist aber nicht das Datum, vielmehr die Tatsache, dass bis dato nichts über die Pläne aus der Kölner RTL-Zentrale nach außen gedrungen ist. Bis Mittwoch. Seither ist die Freude offiziell: Anke Schäferkordt – nach dem Abgang von Gerhard Zeiler in Richtung Turner Broadcasting als Geschäftsführerin die starke Frau am Ruder der Mediengruppe – freut sich über den „modernen“ Sender, der „das Programmangebot der Mediengruppe RTL Deutschland perfekt ergänzt“. Und das gratis für alle Satelliten-Kunden: RTL Nitro ist mit digitalem Sat-Receiver über Astra 19 ° (12188 MHz; horizontal) frei empfangbar.

*Zum Auftakt zeigt RTL Nitro einige Free-TV-Premieren und Serien-Klassiker*. In der mehrfach preisgekrönten Mockumentary (Doku-Parodie) „*Modern Family*“, die zuletzt mit fünf Emmys ausgezeichnet wurde, gibt Ed „*Al Bundy*“ O'Neill den emotional gehemmten, lakonischen Familienpatriarchen Jay Pritchett. In „*Nurse Jackie*“ spielt Emmy- und Golden-Globe-Gewinnerin Edie Falco („Die Sopranos“) mit viel schwarzem Humor die Hauptrolle der drogenabhängigen und unkonventionellen Krankenschwester Jackie Peyton. Produzent Jerry Bruckheimer (zu dessen Erfolgen u. a. die „CSI“-Serien, „Cold Case“, „Flashdance“, „Top Gun“ oder „Fluch der Karibik“ zählen) koproduzierte die Action-Crime-Serie „Chase“. Außerdem auf RTL Nitro: „*The Office*“, „*24*“ mit Kiefer Sutherland und Klassiker wie „*Balko*“, „*Knight Rider*“, „*Drei Engel für Charlie*“ oder „*Hör mal, wer da hämmert*“.
Parallel zum Sender-Launch startet RTL Nitro eine Video-on-Demand-Plattform (RTLNITRONOW.de - FERNSEHEN FÜR HELDEN - RTL NITRO), auf der ausgewählte Sendungen mindestens sieben Tage lang nach der Ausstrahlung online angeschaut werden können.

Google startet TV in Kansas City

Am Fernsehen der Zukunft bastelt unterdessen der Internetkonzern Google: Laut „Wall Street Journal“ soll in den kommenden Monaten ein Pay-TV-Angebot starten. Um das zu testen, baut Google derzeit in Kansas City ein Glasfasernetzwerk auf, das die Haushalte mit ultraschnellem Internet versorgt. Wie die Zeitung berichtet, will Google über dieses Kabelnetz dann einen Pay-TV-Service anbieten, der auch Inhalte von Disney, Time Warner oder Discovery Channel anbieten könnte. Ein entsprechender Antrag für ein TV-Angebot in Kansas City sei von Google bereits eingereicht worden.
(diepresse.com)


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Schalte ich immer öfter ein


----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2012)

Ts. Von wegen Männer-Sender. Oft werden auch Garten-Dokus gezeigt

Eigentlich mehr ne reine Reste-Rampe von RTL


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2012)

der Sender ist ziemlich überflüssig


----------



## rovogoth (6 Okt. 2012)

ja der sender ist leider nur eine resteverwertung.


----------



## chris85 (6 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ts. Von wegen Männer-Sender. Oft werden auch -Dokus gezeigt
> 
> Eigentlich mehr ne reine Reste-Rampe von RTL




Da stimme ich dir in weiten Teilen zu, von Männer-Sender kann keine Rede sein und das meiste was da läuft ist Asbach. Meine gibt zwar durchaus wie ich finde "Kult-Serien" wie "Knight Rider" oder "Hör mal wer da hämmert". Aber die laufen auch noch auf anderen Kanälen und zudem will ich die auch nicht unbedingt in Endlosschleife sehen.


----------



## kaader1 (6 Okt. 2012)

Reste von RTL = Sondermüll


----------



## will_ladenschnell (27 Okt. 2012)

ich schau als Jamie Oliver auf Nitro ...


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2012)

kaader1 schrieb:


> Reste von RTL = Sondermüll




Nur wohin damit In die Tonne und Deckel drauf


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Okt. 2012)

überflüssig wie der ganze RTL Dreck


----------



## roter_baron (11 Nov. 2012)

yeah, knight rider!


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

super sender, tolle ergänzung


----------

